# Princess Charlotte's Sweater



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Have you seen the official photo of Princess CHarlotte's 2nd Birthday.

Notice the sheep on her sweater. I'm sure there'll be many knitters making this sweater. You'll have to click on link.....I can't copy the photo.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BTi0IY8g4rA/

Happy Knitting!!!


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

How cute! You can really see bits of her mom and dad in her!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

did you mean Princess Charlotte? adorable sweater she is wearing. I'm sure there will be a big rush to reproduce!


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

I see the queen in her at that young age.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> did you mean Princess Charlotte? adorable sweater she is wearing. I'm sure there will be a big rush to reproduce!


DUH!!! Yes, of course.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

charliesaunt said:


> DUH!!! Yes, of course.


I didn't understand why a comment was made just because you typed a capital "H"!! But, this child IS beautiful and her brother ever so handsome!sm01:


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Funny you should mention it! :sm02:


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

You can buy it in pink, btw. See the other thread about this from earlier today if interested.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

She looks like her Dad at that age


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

William's eyes and cheeks, Kate's colouring and smile, and a very cute sweater


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Both are adorable!


----------



## Lynnknits (Feb 15, 2016)

luvrcats said:


> I didn't understand why a comment was made just because you typed a capital "H"!! But, this child IS beautiful and her brother ever so handsome!sm01:


 The ORIGINAL post said Caroline...the OP must have corrected it.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

luvrcats said:


> I didn't understand why a comment was made just because you typed a capital "H"!! But, this child IS beautiful and her brother ever so handsome!sm01:


I have to explain.....I had the wrong name....it wasn't the capital "H". I made the adjustment.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

wendyacz said:


> William's eyes and cheeks, Kate's colouring and smile, and a very cute sweater


ditto :sm02:


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Cathie bargenda said:


> I see the queen in her at that young age.


I did too.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing. Had to go back to check. I guess some people never make mistakes lol


----------



## Annette P. (Nov 8, 2011)

jvallas said:


> Funny you should mention it! :sm02:


 :sm24:


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Isn't she sweet.


----------



## mairmie (Jun 16, 2011)

The "sheep" design on this really adorable sweater brought back memories. William`s mother,Diana had a bright red pullover with white sheep on the front..except for one of the sheep being black. It was really cute. I made it for my daughter who is now 50+.I believe I had found the pattern in a McCall`s magazine.


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

Adorable, the princess and the sweater.


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

When I first saw the picture, I noted the buttonholes on the left side. So.... unless the photo is reversed, perhaps this is a hand-me-down. Cute, regardless.


----------



## Valandra (Mar 23, 2011)

Cathie bargenda said:


> I see the queen in her at that young age.


Me also, so like the Queen, Princess Charlotte will be a beauty and she is showing a mature and strong attitude already.


----------



## Knitpicker2 (Jan 31, 2011)

I knew we knitters would all have the same feelings about the picture of Charlotte in her adorable sweater. I couldn't believe some of the nasty comments posted on FB about her and her sweater!


----------



## The Reader (May 29, 2014)

charliesaunt said:


> Have you seen the official photo of Princess CHarlotte's 2nd Birthday.
> 
> Notice the sheep on her sweater. I'm sure there'll be many knitters making this sweater. You'll have to click on link.....I can't copy the photo.
> 
> ...


Her Mom took the photo too!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

mairmie said:


> The "sheep" design on this really adorable sweater brought back memories. William`s mother,Diana had a bright red pullover with white sheep on the front..except for one of the sheep being black. It was really cute. I made it for my daughter who is now 50+.I believe I had found the pattern in a McCall`s magazine.


I thought of the same sweater and the trend that set off. Suspect to see the same with this sweet cardigan.

I certainly see William in her, and Kate's colouring. Although I'd never thought that William looked a bit like the Queen- I do see it in Charlotte. Most likely her hair will darken to Kate's and I suspect she will be just as beautiful. Happily, it seems her mother is beautiful inside and out- let's all hope the same for this sweet little girl.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Knitpicker2 said:


> I knew we knitters would all have the same feelings about the picture of Charlotte in her adorable sweater. I couldn't believe some of the nasty comments posted on FB about her and her sweater!


How sad that some people feel the need to share their miserable attitudes. Likely jealous (although I can't think why- wouldn't wish the life she will have to lead on anyone. I enjoy my privacy too much.) Didn't see anything negative on FB- and can't imagine what they found to complain about- she's sweet and the cardigan is adorable (and colours are very complimentary to her skin tone and eyes.)


----------



## eloise-the-elder (Nov 10, 2015)

Thank you for sharing the sweet pic.
No other comments required.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

What a little doll!


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> did you mean Princess Charlotte? adorable sweater she is wearing. I'm sure there will be a big rush to reproduce!


----------



## Rita Rug (Mar 27, 2015)

Sheep in knitting is already popular.


----------



## Rita Rug (Mar 27, 2015)

Sheep in knitting is already popular.


----------



## the-pearl-hunter (Jul 11, 2016)

CKnits said:


> When I first saw the picture, I noted the buttonholes on the left side. So.... unless the photo is reversed, perhaps this is a hand-me-down. Cute, regardless.


It is well known the royals love to hand down clothes through the family. 
It looks a if that cardigan has been well loved.
Margaret UK


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

So cute


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

So cute


----------



## YoMaMi (Jan 19, 2011)

Very similar sweater on ravelry
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sheep-yoke-baby-cardigan
Just change the colors, and some of the border patterns if you want.


----------



## jtchip (Jan 7, 2017)

She's adorable.


----------



## Ruddersrun (Aug 6, 2013)

What a beautiful little girl.
I am so happy for this lovely family. I love seeing their pictures and reading about them.


----------



## Ragdoll3 (Jan 10, 2017)

I think she looks like the queen.


----------



## groovienan (Aug 15, 2011)

lol I am confused so is there a pattern for princess sweater or have to buy the sweater or none available for either


----------



## SABLE88 (Jun 25, 2012)

I found this pattern on etsy...

https://www.etsy.com/listing/539214736/pattern-princess-charlotte-yellow-sheep


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

So so cute


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

So so cute


----------



## prico48 (Sep 27, 2012)

jvallas said:


> Funny you should mention it! :sm02:


And of course you are passing along your obsession, correct? ????????‍♀

I am always so impressed with the great creative minds on this site. I have come to the conclusion that "those who can - create!" "those who cannot - appreciate!" I am in the second group and am sooooo appreciative of those in Group A (awesome!) ????


----------

